# First Time on Canadian



## NativeSon5859 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello all,

Finally getting around to crossing off a top item on my bucket list this February by taking the Canadian from Toronto to Vancouver. My friend is actually making the journey with me, so it will be extra special. We both have booked a Cabin for 1. Our room assignments are in the 111 car. Does anyone know where this car is located in the consist? Also, I understand the train has seen its share of delays recently. We have a connection booked on the Cascades to Seattle when we arrive in Vancouver, so even if we're 7 hours late, we should make it. Is this pretty much just a cross platform connection? We fly out of SEA the next day, so worst case scenario we can rent a car and drive down. Has anyone taken the Canadian during the winter? Any tips/suggestions/things to look for on the journey? Pretty excited to say the least. Thanks!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

Heres a link to my wintertime ride on the Canadian two years ago.

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/58023-a-winter-ride-on-vias-canadian-with-photos

The winter consist is not long so no matter where your car is....it wont be far from the diner or Park Car.

We were three hours late at Jasper on that trip but were actually early arriving into Vancouver the next morning. You should never count on same day connections....... A train could be on time for days but anything can happen the one day you ride.

It is NOT a cross platform connection in Vancouver as you must go into Pacific Central Station with time to line-up for Pre-Clearance through US CBP (Immigration) before boarding the Cascades.

The Canadian is a fun trip! Enjoy!


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Nov 21, 2015)

I took this trip a about 3 years ago about the same time. It's a great journey!

In the winter, expect to see alot of snow. That sounds obvious, but I was genuinely surprised to see just how much snow you will see. Since the train crosses the plains for the first 2 days, and everything in Canada freezes and then snow falls on top of that (Lakes & Rivers), you see lots and lots of snow.

When I took the train, delays were constant. I'm not talking about current Amtrak delays, I'm talking about frequent, long delays. We would sit at a station or a siding for an hour or so. This was especially frustrating when it cut into our sight seeing time. But VIA has alot of padding built into the schedule so you should be fairly safe with your Vancouver connection, although I allowed an extra overnight in Vancouver just to be safe.

As NS VIA FAN said.. the Cascades connection allows some extra time because you have to clear customs in the station before boarding.

The Cascades train is also a lovely route, with some amazing mountain views. Plus I really like the Talgo Equipment.


----------



## tricia (Nov 22, 2015)

Made this trip last year.... Suggest you bring gloves, hats that cover your ears, scarf, and a warm jacket or coat, and plan to get off the train for a walk at Winnipeg and Jasper. If the train's on time, there's a long layover at each of those stops, and interesting things to see and do near the station. In Winnipeg, for example, it's a short walk through a park to a pedestrian bridge over the river. The park itself is well worth exploring a bit. And Jasper's a fine place to buy things you might have forgotten to pack--grocery store, pharmacy, and a host of other shops (including a beer/wine store with a fine selection of regional microbrews) are all within a few blocks of the train station.

Also bring sunglasses. Sunshine on all that snow can be painful without them.

Have fun! It's a wonderful trip, very scenic, cozy, and uncrowded in the winter.


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the tips and suggestions! I'm a veteran train rider and while I've generally only had positive experiences on Amtrak, I'm looking forward to experiencing a true first class rail service!

Here's a random question... Is the bed in the Cabin for 1 pretty much the same as the bed in an Amtrak Roomette? More comfortable, perhaps?


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Nov 22, 2015)

The beds in the Cabin for 1 is a real mattress that fold into the wall. Yes, it is definitely more comfortable. Just be aware that the fold down bed covers the entire floor space of the cabin including the toliet meaning you have to fold the bed back into the wall to use the toliet as well as to have room to change clothes, etc.


----------



## tricia (Nov 23, 2015)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> The beds in the Cabin for 1 is a real mattress that fold into the wall. Yes, it is definitely more comfortable. Just be aware that the fold down bed covers the entire floor space of the cabin including the toliet meaning you have to fold the bed back into the wall to use the toliet as well as to have room to change clothes, etc.


If you don't want to bother folding the bed up/down at night, there's a toilet just down the hall.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Nov 28, 2015)

As for more VIA / Amtrak Comparisons...

On VIA you won't have drink service available in your sleeper. Water (non-bottled), juice, coffee, tea, and light snacks are available in the park car, and of course you can purchase wine and beer in the park car as well.

The VIA Bed is much nicer than Amtrak, as others have said it's a real mattress. The comforter, sheets, and pillows are all nice quality too.

The VIA Cabin for 1 is not as comfortable for daytime use, in my opinion. The chair sits at an odd angle, and with a slightly smaller window, and a solid wall and solid door (as opposed to the Amtrak Windows with the curtains.) The whole room feels a bit more claustrophobic to me. Of course... who wants to sit in a Room when there is a Park car on the train! ha.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 30, 2015)

I've read elsewhere that the most comfortable bed on the train is the lower berth. I had one last June, and yes: it was very comfortable. Now with the recently-added Prestige Class, perhaps that bed is the most comfortable on the train. It should be for the price they charge for that accommodation.


----------



## alan_s (Nov 30, 2015)

tricia said:


> Made this trip last year.... Suggest you bring gloves, hats that cover your ears, scarf, and a warm jacket or coat, and plan to get off the train for a walk at Winnipeg and Jasper. If the train's on time, there's a long layover at each of those stops, and interesting things to see and do near the station. In Winnipeg, for example, it's a short walk through a park to a pedestrian bridge over the river. The park itself is well worth exploring a bit. And Jasper's a fine place to buy things you might have forgotten to pack--grocery store, pharmacy, and a host of other shops (including a beer/wine store with a fine selection of regional microbrews) are all within a few blocks of the train station.
> 
> Also bring sunglasses. Sunshine on all that snow can be painful without them.
> 
> Have fun! It's a wonderful trip, very scenic, cozy, and uncrowded in the winter.


I am booked on the ViaRail from Vancouver to Edmonton next year. I can't find a timetable for stops on their site and would appreciate the link if you know it. By experimenting I found the ETA at Jasper is 16:00 with ETD 17:30. If we arrive late, which is apparently not unusual, is it likely they will cut that time short and reduce the time for sight-seeing or a meal in a Jasper cafe?

I'm travelling economy seat as their prices are so high for sleepers and will be looking forward to the opportunity to stretch my legs and a cafe meal.


----------



## jebr (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes. When I took it west they shortened the stop to 45 minutes or so.


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes, they will get out as close to the scheduled time as possible. Also note that after arrival and debarkation, they will close the train and not allow reboarding for continuing passengers until the general boarding call is announced. So if you do wander off, bear in mind you won't be able to just go in and out of the train.

They will usually announce the time when they will open back up for reboarding and departure. The street that parallels the track is Jasper's main drag, so there is a lot of stuff right across the street from the station, including a nice brewpub west of the station (and across the street, of course). Don't get overconfident, though. They don't take attendance and they WILL leave you.


----------



## Eric S (Nov 30, 2015)

If you're still looking for the schedule, here's a page with all schedules in pdf form: http://www.viarail.ca/en/plan-your-trip/customize-your-train-schedule


----------



## alan_s (Dec 2, 2015)

Eric S said:


> If you're still looking for the schedule, here's a page with all schedules in pdf form: http://www.viarail.ca/en/plan-your-trip/customize-your-train-schedule


Thank you, the pdf download is exactly what I was after.


----------

